# What Kind of Stitching/Embroidery Process is Used by Hollister, A&F?



## ptahhotep (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all. Wanted to know what kind of stitching/embroidery is used on the zipped hoodies of say, Abercrombie & Fitch, Hollister? The font appears to have a cotton material oozing out with stitched outline. Wanted to know also what company can be sourced out to achieve this? Thanks, much.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Applique most likely using a cotton fabric. Anyone with an embroidery machine can do the same thing. If you hand cut the lettering, it can be very time consuming to repeat. Are you looking to get custom lettering done in that style? If so, post something in the referrals and recommendations forum and tell us where you are located, you will probably be able to find someone local to you to handle it.


----------



## ptahhotep (Dec 1, 2011)

tfalk said:


> Applique most likely using a cotton fabric. Anyone with an embroidery machine can do the same thing. If you hand cut the lettering, it can be very time consuming to repeat. Are you looking to get custom lettering done in that style? If so, post something in the referrals and recommendations forum and tell us where you are located, you will probably be able to find someone local to you to handle it.


Hey thanks a trillion! I am in Philly and have not hit the garment district hard yet but it makes sense. In school I was too cool and masculine to go to home economics classes but clothing is a 90 billion dollar a year industry and I always received compliments for the way I would throw "anything" together. Again, thanks. This place rocks!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad to help! I'm not that far from you, about an hour drive. Keep an eye on the forums, ISS in Atlantic City should be coming up soon, March I think... Lots of vendors with equipment, clothing, etc...

Personally I don't do appliques like the holister stuff, it's too much time to manually cut out all the letters. We use tackle twill on a roll and cut it on a vinyl cutter, then embroider it onto garments.


----------



## ptahhotep (Dec 1, 2011)

tfalk said:


> Glad to help! I'm not that far from you, about an hour drive. Keep an eye on the forums, ISS in Atlantic City should be coming up soon, March I think... Lots of vendors with equipment, clothing, etc...
> 
> Personally I don't do appliques like the holister stuff, it's too much time to manually cut out all the letters. We use tackle twill on a roll and cut it on a vinyl cutter, then embroider it onto garments.


Nice! I actually found a company called "Midwest Punch" that does "Distressed Appliques" amongst other types of 
stitching/embroidery. What you guys do sound pretty neat too. I'll keep you in mind. I am a small t-shirt upstart so dealing locally is always the most smart, conscious and cost effective way to go. Thanks for the heads up on ISS too. I think I will attend that.

Be well.


----------

